# Archery Regulations



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Is it still the rule that if you have an archery permit for any of the areas, like Southern, Southeast, Central, etc., that you can hunt in the Wasatch mountains in Salt Lake County? And is there still an extended season along the Wasatch Front in SL county?


----------



## bullseye (Jan 29, 2009)

archery is now state wide again.and yes there is still an extended hunt.bucks until nov. 30th and doe only from nov.30 to dec. 15 and any elk till dec 15


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

bullseye said:


> archery is now state wide again.and yes there is still an extended hunt.bucks until nov. 30th and doe only from nov.30 to dec. 15 and any elk till dec 15


Thanks, Bullseye. State wide? So we don't have to pick a region for archery? I like that. So is the extended hunt just along the Wasatch in SL County, like it has been before?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

You can shoot a doe any time doring the hunt as long as you are on the Wasatch front or the unita basins unite.You can shoot a buck up to Nov 30 and from DEC 1 to DEC 15 is doe only.It goes from the point of the mountion all the way up to Ogden.But you can not shoot a doe in the Ogden area at any time.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

